# Dark Air "Manhwa"



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Author(s)*
Park Min-seo

*Artist(s)*
Park Min-seo

*Year*
2010


*Genre*

*Action  Adventure  Fantasy  Shounen  *



> Description:Magic used to fill up the world. All of a sudden it disappeared. Why?





4 Chapters available:

striken down by Aizen


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 13, 2011)

Man Koreans are really amazing when it comes to art. I scrolled through chapter 1 and it looks awesome. Definitely gonna check it out later.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Man Koreans are really amazing when it comes to art. I scrolled through chapter 1 and it looks awesome. Definitely gonna check it out later.


 Indeed they are really good with the art. This Manhwa has  interesting characters.... I like The plot so far even tho is vague. More Chapters are need it.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jul 13, 2011)

Rpgish. Me likes it. Hope the cat-woman joins their party as long ranger member. 

It's been a long time since I've read something with bards in it (Lodoss War comes to mind). Looking good for rpg nerds as myself.


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 13, 2011)

Pretty good.

Overall plot so far seems kinda meh and the humor does fall a little flat for me, but the series has it's charm. I'll definitely continue when there are more chapters.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jul 13, 2011)

^I agree. Though I have to say, if it wasn't for the awesome art, I wouldn't have been that interesting. At least Melose and manwitch stuff is interesting.


----------



## berserking_fury (Jul 13, 2011)

Very true. The art does save this from being just another series to skim and pass over. 

Right now I'm hoping this goes the same route as Berserk (weak beginning chapters with great art that turns into epic story with great art).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 13, 2011)

berserking_fury said:


> Pretty good.
> 
> Overall plot so far seems kinda meh and the humor does fall a little flat for me, but the series has it's charm. I'll definitely continue when there are more chapters.


 I think the plot for me is too vague. Is like a plain bread on the table without butter, reason why I said I need to read more.



Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Rpgish. Me likes it. Hope the cat-woman joins their party as long ranger member.
> 
> It's been a long time since I've read something with bards in it (Lodoss War comes to mind). Looking good for rpg nerds as myself.


 Yeah it is Rpgish and I think this is the second manga/Manhwa that I read like this.



Haohmaru said:


> ^I agree. Though I have to say, if it wasn't for the awesome art, I wouldn't have been that interesting. At least Melose and manwitch stuff is interesting.


 Awesome art.. Flat humor is there but It gets a pass from me because it is not trying too hard on it.


----------



## OS (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm gonna check it. Breaker was a good manhwa and it took some time before it was reallt good.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 13, 2011)

I think i will check this one, usually Manhwas catch me(ya know The breaker, Aflame Inferno, the red soul)


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll try and read this tomorrow.


----------



## Destin (Aug 4, 2011)

Chapter 5 is out for those interested.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Destin said:


> Chapter 5 is out for those interested.



Thank you

 The Art style still superb and the action in the chapter was real good. I want to read more.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2011)

I like it already and I'm only halfway through the first chapter. 

Mustain looks like a badass.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> I like it already and I'm only halfway through the first chapter.
> 
> Mustain looks like a badass.


 he is  specially in chapter 5


----------



## Velocity (Aug 4, 2011)

I really need to read more manwha... It's like everyone one I read, I love. pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Winny said:


> I really need to read more manwha... It's like everyone one I read, I love. pek


 lol. Yeah that is what I am doing lately, reading more Manwha.  Blast ,Dark Air and Gwisin Byeolgok.. Plus Aflame Inferno,The Breaker,The Legend Of Maian "Slayers feeling" and Zippy Ziggy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

*CH 6:* he lolblitzed hollowfied Ichigo


Wow I love all the characters so far...Misty Bell


----------



## Velocity (Aug 10, 2011)

...And the furries go wild.


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Aug 10, 2011)

Good series so far. I started checking this series out when is was first published in Comic champ in Korea.

For those of you that are interested here's preview chapters of the ones currently released in Korea. Unfortunately they only show the first 4 pages of each chapter.  BTW the link is in Korean

!!Warning Possible Spoilers!!

Link removed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Majeh-Sama said:


> Good series so far. I started checking this series out when is was first published in Comic champ in Korea.
> 
> For those of you that are interested here's preview chapters of the ones currently released in Korea. Unfortunately they only show the first 4 pages of each chapter.  BTW the link is in Korean
> 
> ...


 Interesting. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Typhoon Gunner (Aug 10, 2011)

No prob. =) 

Usually that site updates with a new preview chapter every two weeks. They're usually one chapter behind the latest since chapter 25 of Dark Air was released on August 1 in volume 16/2011 issue of Comic Champ.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 21, 2011)

*CH 7*:Bad Blood Exhaust



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 26, 2011)

*CH 8:* [Shin-S] Boku wa Tomodachi ga Sukunai TV OP & OVA ED Single - Zannenkei Rinjin-Bu (Hoshi Futatsu Han) [Various].zip


----------



## SenshiManny (Dec 20, 2011)

Chapter 9: Last chapter


----------



## Gecka (Dec 21, 2011)

updates are pretty sporadic

won't drop it though, this has too much potential


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 29, 2012)

*CH 10:*that breaks into a thousand pieces when it de-materializes


----------



## bludvein (Jan 29, 2012)

I am getting a little tired of the crossdressing though. Wasn't that supposed to be a limited time thing? Besides, they are in the wilderness, the chances of them running into someone who doesn't already know who he is beforehand is virtually nil.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 30, 2012)

bludvein said:


> I am getting a little tired of the crossdressing though. Wasn't that supposed to be a limited time thing? Besides, they are in the wilderness, the chances of them running into someone who doesn't already know who he is beforehand is virtually nil.


 Yeah it is getting a little old but remember they can't take any chances with the other teams even tho they are in the wilderness..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 5, 2012)

*CH 11*:chapter six


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

*CH 12:* op


----------



## Aeon (Mar 4, 2012)

Chapter 13


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 5, 2012)

awesome manhwa, i like it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 14, 2012)

*CH 14*hapter 81 is out

What a great chapter..


----------



## Mat?icha (Mar 15, 2012)

great chapter, this manhwa is really delivering a quality story and action, i like it so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2012)

*CH 15*ark Air (Manhwa)
*CH 16*:Link removed
*CH 17*:Link removed
*CH 18*:Link removed
*CH 19*:Link removed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 2, 2012)

I have been drawn to this series thanks to haeger's set.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 3, 2012)

i wish the release was faster a bit.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jul 3, 2012)

This has mariachi so it can't be that bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2012)

stopped just when it was getting good...


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 15, 2012)

yea, i hope he doesnt faint again, doesnt look cool in any possible way.


----------



## Blunt (Jul 16, 2012)

I might have to read this, I love RPG-styled manwha.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jul 17, 2012)

Dat new outfit, looking good there!!! Should have made him wear that in the begin rather than all those cross-dressing moments!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 22, 2012)

*CH 21:*Chapter 7


----------



## Nightwish (Jul 22, 2012)

Yeah buddy, Team Nightwish. 

Tarja.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Jul 30, 2012)

Chapter 22:
paralyzed


----------



## Mat?icha (Jul 30, 2012)

it was really good. looks like witch team is not a pushover. i would lmao if melrose faints again mid-fight


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Aug 5, 2012)

Chapter 23 and 24:
here's the #369 spoilers
here's the #369 spoilers


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2012)

another 2 good chapters.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 5, 2012)

wow, excellent fight was that. another good beginning, i wonder who is this guy, people seem to be shitting their pants when they see him. looks like it wont be easy to escape these guys. i just dont wanna see another melrose kidnapping, seriously i hope manhwaka shows some mercy for his readers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 8, 2012)

wait.....thats it!?


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 9, 2012)

dayum, this is soooooooooo cool. 
my fear is that in the past all the mangas that i thought was too cool got concelled. now i hope the same fate doesnt apply to this too awesome manhwa.

anyway, i am pumped big time, cant wait for the next chapter.........


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 12, 2012)

Dak Air 26


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 19, 2012)

Fuck yeah, RPG.  Enjoyed it immensely so far.
Though the one thing that bugs me is that some chapters don't really end, but more like randomly cut off... :/

I was honestly expecting Mustain to be a backseat driving wise-cracker, but he turned out to be Badass. His change in appearance alone makes him a fun character. 

And Silvringtinker is a fucking ridiculous name. Fucking ridiculous. Why would anyone name their character that? Just why... While I'm at it, Forest Freelander isn't any better, but for different reasons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2012)

That was a most satisfying chapter.


----------



## Psi Factor (Aug 20, 2012)

A better chapter, but I can't get over how tired/cliche everything looks. I think I'll put this one on hold for a while & come back to see if there is some original, meaning full development...This series would have worked much better as an anime because of all the music involved.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2012)

Ha!! good chapter, Looking forward to more..


----------



## Pesky Bug (Aug 23, 2012)

Wouldn't have expected Chapter 28 out so soon.

[sp]I get the feeling female Forest Beings are the only women who don't hate Mustain's guts. Just what has the dude done in the past... 

And, holy shit! Shaenando was Princess Rania all along? Damn, that caught me by surprise.
But seriously, guess the disguise of Shaenando wasn't all that effective...[/sp]


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 23, 2012)

it was revealed before that Sheanando was a princess. 

loved the chapter, cant wait for the next volume. i dont know if the raws are far ahead of the scan, i would kill for the link to raws if there's any.

i wander what Jaffar gonna do now, that shine on his staff should have meant something, there's definitely a link between jaffar and melrose.

and how the hell did that magic arrow changed its trajectory midway??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

I am pretty certain Pesky was being sarcastic. But yeah when they arrived that is exactly who I thought they worked for. But a good chapter none the less.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Aug 23, 2012)

Chapter 29:
Bankai at some point during his fight against Lisa

Looks like we will not see Shenando for a while now !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 23, 2012)

FrozenHeart said:


> Chapter 29:
> Bankai at some point during his fight against Lisa
> 
> Looks like we will not see Shenando for a while now !!!



Maybe or maybe not going by that last panel.


----------



## Mat?icha (Aug 24, 2012)

wow, i miss her already.
anyone has link to the raw chapters? i am sure the scan is behind the raws..


----------



## Tangible (Sep 2, 2012)

Caught up to this series and now I am depressed since it doesn't have a regular release schedule. Woe is me.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 16, 2012)

*[| Dark Air || Ch.30 ]*
[| EGScans Manga Reader |]


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 16, 2012)

Is that really just Chapter 30? It's like 4 times the usual chapters.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2012)

Now you see why it took awhile for it to come out. Pretty good chapter. Glad that Shaenando is back and not only that the group gains a new ally. A Healer! So Group may be complete...or probably going to need one more member. What do ya think?


----------



## Mat?icha (Sep 16, 2012)

wow, excellently long chapter - that didnt make sense.
a lot of development. 
my thanx goes to those who spent time scanning this chapter.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Now you see why it took awhile for it to come out.


I honestly didn't notice how long it took. Dark Air is one of those series that I don't wait for at the edge of my seat, even though I do enjoy it.

Now off to read it. I prioritized sleeping over reading this chap last night.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Sep 17, 2012)

So Shae has the same kind of scar as Zoro from OP. Now if only she'd have it exposed at all times like him. 
Emika's a pretty interesting character, she'll sure be lots of fun in the future, too.

Forest scaring the wits out of that Memento Mori guy was great.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Oct 21, 2012)

RAW

It has been awhile, but my body is not yet read for this event !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 21, 2012)

The early confrontation...the measuring stick. should prove interesting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh shit!! new chapter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scizor (Nov 5, 2012)

This series looks interesting


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 5, 2012)

good chapter the story is getting deeper.


----------



## Tangible (Nov 5, 2012)

Love this. Needs more love


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm surprised that no one has posted the new chap yet:
Dat inconcistency


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

chaptr 34 out

summary


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2012)

chapter was bad ass.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 10, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> chapter was bad ass.



"Shut up and come at me bro." Shaenando you Bamf.


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 10, 2012)

nice chapter, glad that the beast arrived on time. i think with this the team will join up finally, of course with the great asset addition of a healer. i am glad this didnt get dragged as in some stories.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 10, 2012)

Mat?icha said:


> nice chapter, glad that the beast arrived on time. i think with this the team will join up finally, of course with the great asset addition of a healer. i am glad this didnt get dragged as in some stories.



 Well it is a monthly/bi-monthly manga and what it has been like 5 chapters already. So it had been just the right amount of time for them to be apart.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

Dark Air 35 and 36 have come out.

Kotonoba


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 17, 2012)

God damn her tits...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2012)

which ones? Barnes? Shaenando? Emika?


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Dec 17, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> which ones? Barnes? Shaenando? Emika?



Melrose's !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

dark air 37 out

but Inoues father seemed like such a nice man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 18, 2012)

A little history...and possible some back story on jaff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2012)

commented on his power

 damn they are really being pumped out now.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 19, 2012)

so who are the lau again?  latest chapters have confused me.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Dec 19, 2012)

What's with the sudden crazy upload speed?! Not that I complain about it though...


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 19, 2012)

i like it, i wish i could now how far away is the raw.


----------



## haegar (Dec 20, 2012)

btw those nomanga speed releases are really bad translation, I for my part will stick with EG and the nice work they do. I can live with one per week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2012)

Well that is depressing to know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2012)

the smoke clears up and they are both in the centre still.

 looks like end of volume 6.


----------



## haegar (Dec 22, 2012)

meh. stupid cliffhanger. wanna know what the cat is about...


----------



## The_Evil (Dec 22, 2012)

This is a good series.


I like the art.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2012)

times

 well well yet another chapter is out


----------



## haegar (Dec 23, 2012)

dat cover


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2012)

haegar said:


> dat cover



 New set get after Christmas?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> New set get after Christmas?



Has to be done.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like a good battle coming up! I really like the team aspect in this series


----------



## Morglay (Dec 23, 2012)

Same, the outcome depends vastly on the synergy of the team. Makes for good fights.


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 23, 2012)

Its ending. Volume 8 will be last. Shame.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2012)

oh fucking lame!


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2012)

fuck you editors, always aiming for stupid ecchi stuff, and cancelling all the good stuff. there are so many manga/manhwas that i liked got cancelled.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

still on vol3 



Psi Factor said:


> Its ending. Volume 8 will be last. Shame.




finished or canceled?


----------



## haegar (Dec 24, 2012)

actually might mean it is a short, well paced story arc - when i say short, I mean compared to other longer manga. doesn't neccessarily have to be bad. Rather an early good end then the bleach effect


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2012)

I was about to say I don't think this could turn into Bleach. However with the resurgence of the Blue Air I imagine some insane shit could be achieved. I would not like this route. I agree with Haegar, end it while it is still in it's prime.


----------



## Psi Factor (Dec 24, 2012)

This is the source:


We'd need a Korean translator to translate what is written in the scan. The title translated from Google only tells that its ending, without giving much idea if its cancelled or was planned to be this short. Personally speaking, with so many characters & backgrounds to be explored there is very little chance writer is ending it on his own accord...unless he/she is mighty incompetent which doesn't seem like the case. It might not be making enough money or something.


----------



## Stannis (Dec 24, 2012)

Psi Factor said:


> Personally speaking, with so many characters & backgrounds to be explored there is very little chance writer is ending it on his own accord...unless he/she is mighty incompetent which doesn't seem like the case. It might not be making enough money or something.



damn.. the series has a great potential


----------



## Morglay (Dec 24, 2012)

42 is out... Boss chapter


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2012)

wow, i didnt want chapter to end)) so awesome


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh shit that guy turned into a Disturbed album cover


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 24, 2012)

Moglay said:


> 42 is out... Boss chapter



 No link? How rude.

link


----------



## Mat?icha (Dec 24, 2012)

the art is really good, and quiet honestly i also like the guy's look, felt kind of Berserk type art.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't recall a female character as enticing as Shae.


----------



## Jeral Fernandes (Dec 24, 2012)

Damn Melrose looks like a bamf here . So sad that this is going to end soon, but it can't be helped !!


----------



## Tangible (Jul 16, 2013)

Uh did this series die?


----------



## haegar (Jul 16, 2013)

still dont get how this died. had good plot layout and character design and a relatively individual artstyle. must be case of mindfucked exec in production company


----------



## Morglay (Jul 16, 2013)

I know, the fact it was dropped still annoys me.


----------



## Soranushi (Dec 4, 2013)

_@haegar:

Well, from what I recall, the series didn't end immediately like one would expect of a Weekly Shonen Jump series that got canned; rather, I believe it was simply announced that it'd be ending with Vol.8. 

So, I'm guessing since Vol.7 only came out in this Past July, that these are probably just some of the final chapters that weren't uploaded until just recently. 

But, it'd still be best if someone who could read Korean went through the Authors blog to see what actually happened to this series._


----------

